# Logo help



## dmd1356 (Sep 18, 2013)

I am looking for Logo / business card ideas. Below is what I am using for a logo right now. One of my ideas for a business card is to use a camera angled toward the side a little to make the circle of the lens where it would appear as a D. If it helps, the types of photography I do most of are sports, family, wedding and real estate. I am by no means a designer so any input would be greatly appreciated!





www.dougdrysdale.com


----------



## texkam (Sep 18, 2013)

You are asking for graphic design/branding advice on a photography forum. Kind of like a graphic designer that is by no means a photographer, asking how to shoot a wedding on a design forum. In that case, how many responding graphic designers would really know the important details involved in shooting a wedding? And would the graphic designer asking for help truly have the photographic expertise to sort through all the ideas and successfully pull off the job?

Your logo, is the front door of your brand. It is an extremely important part of your business. Why would you not want to invest in an expert to help you find the right solution? After all, isn't that your argument to potential clients? Hire me because I have the talent and expertise in this field to deliver a superior product. Like professional photographers, there is a reason branding professionals exist. I would work with one.


----------



## KmH (Sep 18, 2013)

What you have posted uses a less than easily readable font, is pretty busy, and the D on the left looks more like a P to me.

Professional Logo Design - Satisfaction Guaranteed | Logoworks


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 18, 2013)

sports, family, wedding and real estate.
so...pretty much everything?
guess there's not much chance of pinning down any specifics on a card with a list like that. 
I am unable to decipher the hieroglyphics on the picture you posted, so I would suggest something a little more legible. ok, maybe a LOT more legible. 
keep it simple. we do weddings and portraits so our card says "weddings and portraits" on it, which pretty much go together. i wouldn't suggest listing sports, family, wedding, and real estate on your card. too many differing jobs.


----------



## ryanchriscarroll (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree, the font is very hard to read. You want logos to be easy to read at both large and small resolutions, in other words scalable. Also, it's not necessary but helpful to have some sort of symbol or icon incorporated into the logo that can easily be used alone as well, as a trademark for your brand. So your idea of having a camera with a D in it is on the right track, you just have to make sure it's not too busy. Think clean, simple, effective.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 30, 2013)

It looks like you wrote that with mud.


----------

